# Plowing yet again 2-2-09-2-03-09



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

The hits keep on coming. This has been the best winter i have been apart of since i started plowing 4 years ago

I did not do my route in union being they lack snow.

Edison 5.7 about 2 or more stuck on the pavement.

Holmdel 6-8 on the pavement.

My day started with laying in the snow repair my cutting edge. I tend to put things off to the last min. lol

Pics
the snow took forever to get going on the roads.









My dads truck









best part of wet snows


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

My ride










Plowed my mothers driveway.....love u mom









Opening a lot for my father


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

heavy snow falling









my truck, it was snowing in buckets









My truck doing napa auto parts


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Dam im still sweet at doing a lot thats not on my usual route.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Back working in holmdel

office building


















clean


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Stop at my moms for breakfest....thats my landscaping trailer which my mothers loves in her backyard. I like to see it covered with snow and no green grass.










my house


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

The videos

Not a ton of snow here at napa
http://s250.photobucket.com/player..../fsnowplowing2-2-09-2-3-09.flv&fs=1&os=1&ap=1

This video is for ducatrider/brad.....great song...turn the volume on ur comp up. Jd dont yell...they dont use those trailers.

http://s250.photobucket.com/player....fsnowplowing2-2-09-2-3-092.flv&fs=1&os=1&ap=1

Plowing lot in holmdel

http://s250.photobucket.com/player....fsnowplowing2-2-09-2-3-093.flv&fs=1&os=1&ap=1


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

good job Tim  i guess its finally snowing for you


----------



## dieselpusher (Nov 29, 2006)

awesome pictures and videos like always tim :salute:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

mike psd;743404 said:


> good job Tim  i guess its finally snowing for you


Thanks mike...it has been a good winter


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

newplower;743423 said:


> awesome pictures and videos like always tim :salute:


thanks newplower....did you get a push in?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

wow my friend does the local napa here in town and it is a dump lol. nice pics and nice truck. I dont know what it is with your truck but it is nice.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;743457 said:


> wow my friend does the local napa here in town and it is a dump lol. nice pics and nice truck. I dont know what it is with your truck but it is nice.


Thanks man.....i love my truck. Yeah that napa is not bad, it was only my 2nd time doing it. I love plowing that lot


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice stuff Tim...

But I think you meant 2/2/9 -2/3/9...right?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks bladescape....ratttttttts ur right.....can i change that some how?


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

tls22;743492 said:


> Thanks bladescape....ratttttttts ur right.....can i change that some how?


You "should" be able to adjust it when you edit...but I don't think you can.

I know MJD can do it for you.

Anyways...I'm glad that your getting the season you needed up there...Im sure not.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

BladeScape;743501 said:


> You "should" be able to adjust it when you edit...but I don't think you can.
> 
> I know MJD can do it for you.


Thanks....that he can...that he can


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pics and videos Tim!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

looks great seems like you have been real busy! I thought your dad had a truck like yours but extended cab? Did he sell it and get a new one?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

deere615;743547 said:


> looks great seems like you have been real busy! I thought your dad had a truck like yours but extended cab? Did he sell it and get a new one?


Thanks deere. Yeah my father has the extcab, but plows with his dump.



J&R Landscaping;743546 said:


> Nice pics and videos Tim!


Thanks JR....did you get a push in?


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice pics man. do you do sub work?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

fordpsd;743586 said:


> Nice pics man. do you do sub work?


Thanks Ford....yeah i do all sub work.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

It's all gone now:salute:


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

yes, let's keep it on topic and not turn this thread into an argument over who may be the better man for the job


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Michael J. Donovan;743661 said:


> yes, let's keep it on topic and not turn this thread into an argument over who may be the better man for the job


Thanks MJD....from the looks of it ur the better man for the job...u clean this place up nice.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

And I was about to stick a real nice comment in this thread


----------



## dieselpusher (Nov 29, 2006)

tls22;743436 said:


> thanks newplower....did you get a push in?


yeah got really lucky so far this year. im not to far from you in in dumont next to bergenfeild.
picked up another decent sized lot for next season

ive been looking at a 2001 gmc 2500 ext cab diesel 8.5 western unimount leather heated seats fully loaded, backrack the whole thing 77000 miles

its 18000 id obviously take a 5 year loan being that im still in school. i just dont know if i should do it because the trucks going to be old after 5 years you know?

any input....


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Very nice, we got 3", but only 1" ended up sticking.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

newplower;743899 said:


> yeah got really lucky so far this year. im not to far from you in in dumont next to bergenfeild.
> picked up another decent sized lot for next season
> 
> ive been looking at a 2001 gmc 2500 ext cab diesel 8.5 western unimount leather heated seats fully loaded, backrack the whole thing 77000 miles
> ...


It sounds a little high to me, i would wait for the end of the winter. I think guys will be selling stuff and etc. I like the truck trader paper, alot of good deals in there. It def has been a fun winter



ford550;743913 said:


> Very nice, we got 3", but only 1" ended up sticking.


Thankyou.....yeah i wish the snow started sticking sooner


----------

